# McOnie finished



## imation (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All
Well the McOnie is finished and running. It's taken about four months, the reject pile
is not to bad. This model has some interesting machining hurdles, but with some help
from Ramon and photos I was able to download I think the finished engine is quite 
interesting.
The valve events are unique in that the port just cracks after TDC then opens rapidly 
to full port opening then closes just as fast before BDC, I can only assume it has something
to do with the crosshead design.
Photo 1 shows the engine at speed.
Photo 2 is the governor end.
Photo 3 is the cylinder end.
Photo 4 is a side view.
Should anyone be contemplating building one just drop me a line and I will see what
I can do re photos etc.
I will be going on a Holiday shortly so will have some time to think about the next project.
                      Cheers All
                      Thanks for the nice comments as the build progressed.
                           Mike.


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice one Mike and congratulations. Enjoy your holiday.

Vince


----------



## dsquire (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Mike

That is one good looking engine that you have built there and one that you should be proud of. Thanks for sharing it with us. enjoy your holiday and we look forward to your next engine whatever it may be. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2012)

Outstanding, what about a short video?
 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice work, should be very proud of the workmanship in that. I just want to get in my shed, but be a while yet till I finish all the renovations to the house :'( :'(


----------



## Ramon (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Mike I finally caught up with your build. You've certainly made short work of what is not an 'easy build' to say the least. A lovely piece of workmanship it certainly looks the part and is a real credit and I'm sure it runs as well as it looks. Mine still languishes under its cloth (out of sight, out of mind) waiting for the valve gear - hmm one day 

Hope you have had a good holiday

Ramon


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 4, 2012)

That is one very fine and unique looking engine. The red and brass sure compliment each other.
gbritnell


----------



## steamer (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful Engine! Well done! :bow:

Dave


----------



## IronHorse (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice engine, great job :bow:


IronHorse


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful job Mike, love the colour scheme.

Jim


----------



## CMS (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool looking, with all the moving parts it's just neat to watch these run. 
Thanks for sharing.

Craig


----------

